# POPPY AND HONEY



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

so guys.. i know you guys helped me out when i first got baby poppy really early.. so i wanted to show you how big she has gotten!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw I'm so glad she's grown up so well  
Is she missing most of her whiskers though?


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

..omg.. ive only just noticed shes got missing whiskers... is that a bad thing?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha don't worry about not noticing it before, sometimes its only when you look back over photos you notice things like that  
It is probably Honey nibbling them off - are you planning on breeding Honey at any point? As that could be when it becomes a problem, as far as I am aware, as there is the possibility that she will be overenthusiastic with her grooming, and may even cull some of her babies. If you are not planning to breed her, I would just keep an eye to make sure that Poppy doesn't lose any fur from Honey overgrooming her. 
The lack of whiskers shouldn't cause any real problems I don't think, but correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It would be a serious loss for a wild mousie as it's an important part of the sensory system. For a pet, it's not a good thing, for sure, but not that serious.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

well honey does groom her alot.. and i think honey cant get pregnant we have attempted it but failed anumber of times..
so in a few weeks im planning on poppy having a litter. should i keep honey away?.. or just keep a eye on her?


----------

